# University of Birmingham PhD Study



## Barn1234 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi guys,


I am currently recruiting participants for some research I am conducting as part of my PhD at the University of Birmingham. I am investigating factors influencing training and anabolic steroid use with strength-training communities, including COVID-19. This research is part of the work of our research group looking to arrange educational workshops for – and inform the practice of – *harm reduction services*. We held a harm reduction workshop last summer and got some great feedback, so hoping to make this a regular event with up to date information from our current research. 


This *anonymous* study involves completing two daily surveys across a 12-day period on three separate occasions using an anonymous smartphone application. If you are *male*, have *used anabolic steroids during the last 12 months, at least 18 years old*, and would like to participate, please contact me directly either via my email address or DM me so I can provide you with some more information about the study and identify convenient times for you to complete each survey.


*By completing this study with a response rate over 80% you will be entered into a prize draw for a £50 Amazon voucher.
*


My email address for those that wish to contact me directly for more information about the study is:


*[email protected]*


Cheers.


----------



## *Bio* (Jun 9, 2020)

Did you clear this with anybody here?


----------



## Barn1234 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi, yeah I did. I DM'd AnaSci on Wednesday last week and was told it was okay to make this post.


----------

